# ICD 10 Code for HX of drug abuse



## Coder85

Hi!

What code would I use for history of drug abuse in ICD 10?

I have found a history code for history of drug dependence which is F19.21, or Other psychoactive substance dependence, in remission.  But can't find one for drug abuse in remission.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## erjones147

Z87.898 is the only code I could come up with


----------



## Coder85

Thank You!


----------

